# Platy pregnant for over a 6 WEEKS?



## Jomeza (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a female Platy (gold) with an oversized belly. What makes me doubt she is pregnant is the fact that she's been like this since i got it from the store and there is no black spot on her belly. Also there is a male that looks like pregnant.

What do you guys recommend me to do to find out?
Tnx.


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

are they maybe over feed?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ya i would say over fed. dont feed them for a couple days and see what happens


----------

